# WMA hunters, GET AN ALARM CLOCK!!!



## JTinGA (Jan 18, 2009)

I hunted two WMA's this year. Big Lazar and Hannahatchee. In both cases I would get settled in at least 20 minutes before daylight. And just at daylight here comes the goon squad! Multiple fourwheelers and trucks roaring down the roads at prime time...I had two hunters walk within 20 yards of my stand at hannahatchee last week between 7:30 and 8:20. I can understand if your hunting private land and want to come late and hunt late but on public land be respectful of other hunters. I guess these guys are scared of the dark??!! So guys when you buy your WMA stamp next year at Walmart go a few aisles over and get an alarm clock and a flashlight(if your skeered)!


----------



## JTinGA (Jan 18, 2009)

If you have had some similiar experiences share 'em!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep been there and a few bumped a deer right to me


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 19, 2009)

Bad as I hate it I have been the late guy more than once. BUT since we only have one vehicle and the wife works the graveyard shift I have two choices. I can either not hunt or hit the woods after the wife gets home, I'll elect to hit the woods after the wife gets home. I hope that my movement into the woods will spook a deer onto you. Conversely I hope that after your hunting time when you move out and I am still in the woods that you spook a deer onto me.


----------



## patriot15joe (Jan 19, 2009)

I choose not to go in the woods while its dark, but when I am hunting wmas I dont hunt where I see another truck. Ive been walked up on before and I dont like it so I wouldnt do it to someone else.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

i was walked up on plenty of times this year...............by people who had no business hunting on the property! other than myself and one other family member, no-one else can legally be there.


----------



## NoOne (Jan 19, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> I hunted two WMA's this year. Big Lazar and Hannahatchee. In both cases I would get settled in at least 20 minutes before daylight. And just at daylight here comes the goon squad! Multiple fourwheelers and trucks roaring down the roads at prime time...I had two hunters walk within 20 yards of my stand at hannahatchee last week between 7:30 and 8:20. I can understand if your hunting private land and want to come late and hunt late but on public land be respectful of other hunters. I guess these guys are scared of the dark??!! So guys when you buy your WMA stamp next year at Walmart go a few aisles over and get an alarm clock and a flashlight(if your skeered)!



WMA's don't have a clock in time. You can hunt anytime you want too as long as it's in the legal hunting hours. So YOU have to learn to deal with it or adapt to it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 19, 2009)

I was talking whith Shaky Hunter about this the other day.He said"It's all part of being in a $20 hunting club"


----------



## Jranger (Jan 19, 2009)

I think more of it stems from being in there early and having people walk all over you. Then they figure, well, heck on this, I will wait until light and walk in...
I prefer to slip in while light is breaking personally. I think that flashlights alert deer to your presence. I have shot tons of deer slipping in slowly as day breaks more than one are on my wall.
My WMA hunting is different though, I tend to go early and carry a spotlight to ward off encroaching hunters.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats a bummer for sure, but its gonna always happen on a wma.  They may have been hog hunting and didnt need to get setup in a stand early.  The only solution is to hunt far away from any road, which depending on the wma, may be impossible.  But up here in the mtns, you can walk along way off a road and never see anyone.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep its just one of the bummers of hunting a WMA, I might get a little irritated if someone walks in on me, but, I too have been late before and walked in on somebody else. I always go somewhere else if it happens, as soon as I see them. Just need to understand its part of it.


I hunted Lake Russel on the bow hunt this year and there were trucks EVERYWHERE we went. We rode around for about 30 minutes trying to find somewhere nobody was hunting and finally found a place. You just gotta hope people will be respectful and not hunt right on top of you(if they know you're there) but then again they don't have to go elsewhere. Just all part of it.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 19, 2009)

another reason Im thankful to not have to hunt wma's....


----------



## Oak Ridge (Jan 19, 2009)

It happens all the time. I've done it, and had it done to me. It's just part of it. But please! The next time you're walkin in, and see me up a tree, don't walk over and start a conversation again! Ok?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Jan 19, 2009)

I only had a person walk in on me twice this season.  The first spooked a 130" buck to within 65yds of me (bow only) and the other time I was sitting on an old road and 20 minutes after the guy walked on I had a young buck bumping two does down the road.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 19, 2009)

It's all part of the routine on all WMA's.   Hunt thick, thicker, thickest.  Had a buddy this weekend show me his climber tree where he killed 2 8's and a 9 point this year (Fla WMA).  No one can walk through or drive a 4 wheeler anywhere near him.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2009)

Happens to me a lot. First time it happened I was a little upset until they kick a fat doe over on me. Since then I have not given folks much concern. I just wave and smile and get ready to see something circling downwind to them.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Jan 19, 2009)

I just hate when they come thru lookin at their GPS like they're lost or stepping on every branch and leaf on the ground then trying to start up a conversation with you 30' up a tree.  Other than that-I don't mind it...


----------



## Model 11 (Jan 19, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> I hunted two WMA's this year. Big Lazar and Hannahatchee. In both cases I would get settled in at least 20 minutes before daylight. And just at daylight here comes the goon squad! Multiple fourwheelers and trucks roaring down the roads at prime time...I had two hunters walk within 20 yards of my stand at hannahatchee last week between 7:30 and 8:20. I can understand if your hunting private land and want to come late and hunt late but on public land be respectful of other hunters. I guess these guys are scared of the dark??!! So guys when you buy your WMA stamp next year at Walmart go a few aisles over and get an alarm clock and a flashlight(if your skeered)!



Hey Buddy its public land. If you dont like it......JOIN A CLUB.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a guy walk up on me at Warwoman at 9 am, he whistled at me! I whistled back and asked him how he was doing. 15 minutes later he climbed on up to where I had been since 6 am. Turned out to be one of my friends(IDIOT) climbed straight up the mtn, couldn't talk for breathing so hard and I told him if he had parked at my truck he could of walked it in 15 minutes easily and not straight up LOL


----------



## JTinGA (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I have stepped on the well-rested toes of those who have never seen the sun rise from their treestand...hahaha...I agree its a $20 hunt club and with it you will have clueless people.


----------



## NoOne (Jan 20, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> I think I have stepped on the well-rested toes of those who have never seen the sun rise from their treestand...hahaha...I agree its a $20 hunt club and with it you will have clueless people.



It could be that you are the clueless one. A lot of deer are killed during the middle of the day and maybe some prefer to hunt later in the day. Just because you prefer to be there before daylight does not mandate that everyone has to. It's Public and that means no set rules on the time one hunts it. Like someone else said, if you don't like it, join a club with set rules.


----------



## JTinGA (Jan 20, 2009)

I own the land I regularly hunt on, but I also choose to hunt the public land I help pay for. Are you telling me that you enjoy people walking through the woods while you are hunting? If I am going to be part of a deer drive, I would like to know its going to happen first...HAHA. Get a flashlight and an alarm. Its really nice out that time of morning.


----------



## yellowhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

Some people are self-centered with no manners or ethics.It`s all abut Me,Me,Me.They ain`t gonna change.They drive the same way going to the WMA,tailgating,cutting you off,etc.Two years ago I had a problem with a no-manners dude and his buddy on Paulding Forest.After deer season I ran into the same dude on Flint River,hog hunting.He was breaking the law there,it "didn`t apply"to him.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 20, 2009)

What I hate is when ya do get in there early and find someone sitting just off your bright eyed trail.Then when you try to go around them they ask "where in blankety blank are you going?"
Uhh,to my stand that's been in the same tree for 3 days that I've been hunting.It's 100 yds behind you.
OHHH,so you're cutting me off,that's sorrier than -----

Then they get up at daylight and walk around you


----------



## Model 11 (Jan 20, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> I own the land I regularly hunt on, but I also choose to hunt the public land I help pay for. Are you telling me that you enjoy people walking through the woods while you are hunting? If I am going to be part of a deer drive, I would like to know its going to happen first...HAHA. Get a flashlight and an alarm. Its really nice out that time of morning.



You do know there is a section on this forum called "Lease looking for Members!" You may want to start there......


----------



## Scoutman (Jan 20, 2009)

It's going to happen, just lets you know you aren't deep enough or you need to scout another spot. There is plenty of room out there if you are willing to work a little.


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 21, 2009)

Should make a rule on a time you have to be in and a minimum time to be out unless you kill a deer .


----------



## NoOne (Jan 21, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> Should make a rule on a time you have to be in and a minimum time to be out unless you kill a deer .



They have one already, 30 minutes before sunrise to 30 minutes after sunset. You pick your hours


----------



## meherg (Jan 21, 2009)

man are we talking about chatt bend on here again


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2009)

Currahee said:


> They have one already, 30 minutes before sunrise to 30 minutes after sunset. You pick your hours





thats EXACTLY right.


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> I was talking whith Shaky Hunter about this the other day.He said"It's all part of being in a $20 hunting club"



What had happen to me and two buddies was we went in for the AM hunt and two guys were there before us. We said "They were there  first and they couldnt really tell us how far back and where they were hunting so we went and hunted other areas. We went back to the same area around 1230 pm (they were gone) as the one we had went to for AM hunt and we were there first. We all said good and went to our areas we had been hunting all year. Well around 3:30 pm the same guys from AM hunt show back up and walk right under my two buddies stand after being whistled at and start talking real loud for a few minutes and start scouting around their stands. We did the right thing for the AM hunt by our book and our problem was we thought it would be returned to us. We all have hunted WMAs and all ways showed respect to others and understand that things like this happen but for them to start scouting around their stands was just to much. We cannot stand when others dont show respect.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep the lack of respect for people is out there everywhere. If you are gonna hunt public land then you just gotta get thick skinned and move on. Just raise your children in a respectful way and teach them to respect others and maybe some day it'll turn around.But I doubt it.


----------



## diamondback (Jan 22, 2009)

I think most of the ones that get there late are really just doing it so they can road hunt on the way in and make a easy kill.It seems way worse this year for some reason.people in trucks and 4 wheelers riding around at 8 am.some are just too lazy to get there at daylight,but they could still have enough respect not to walk past a vehicle and in on someone already there.Some people are jerks and have no respect,no matter if its on the road,in the woods,or on a forum.I have walked up on others before but it was because they were either dropped out or walked in from a different direction or come in after me and didnt go in as far and I had to go by them to get out.But if I see them or hear a whistle I will back out,even if I had a stand there.Its just common curtesy and seems alot of people have never been taught that.


----------



## Model 11 (Jan 22, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> Should make a rule on a time you have to be in and a minimum time to be out unless you kill a deer .


You must mean a "law". Public land is ruled by "law". Clubs have rules. Commonly applied to the new guy and not "Ricky". 
Part of the appeal of public land is the lack of silly "rules" and the freedom to go where you want. Who are any of you to tell me to stay out of an entire area because your in the same area? I love walking right by "those guys" . Its not about courtesy with most of "those guys". It s about ......your in my spot. I have had guys tell me they are hunting an entire area and they didnt want me in the area because they have a stand set up already.  Please! Whatever pal. So long as I cant see you and you cant see me......that my "rule". AND I walk right by them. 

If you dont like it JOIN A CLUB! Some have pages n pages of rules to keep everybody happy!


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 23, 2009)

Destin Bound said:


> Thats a bummer for sure, but its gonna always happen on a wma.  They may have been hog hunting and didnt need to get setup in a stand early.  The only solution is to hunt far away from any road, which depending on the wma, may be impossible.  But up here in the mtns, you can walk along way off a road and never see anyone.



No hogs at Sheffield so that were just being stupid. It's just a matter of respect. The guys I hunt with are fine sportsmen we would never do this type of thing on purpose.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jan 23, 2009)

for the people that are whining about public land........GET OVER IT!!!!


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 25, 2009)

mbhawkins123 said:


> for the people that are whining about public land........GET OVER IT!!!!



I have hunted WMAS for the past 18 years. I always go out of my way to show others respect. I will leave a area if somebody is parked in a area I want to hunt. I just would like others just for others to show little RESPECT. I will take every advanatage the is offered for all the great land that WMAs has to offer. When you are whistled at to let someone know you are there either move on PDQ or go around thats all it takes. I understand that it's PUBLIC but show a little sportmanship to your fellow hunters. I'm planning to hunt as many WMAs that I can and $ for the trips allow me to do so.  Here is the way I am  my buddy and I were unloading one AM a a guy pulls up and asked if I have hunted the area before. I said yes, he said never been up here (Sheffield) before he said just looks like a good area to hunt, I said yes. I went as far as walking him to a area that we had saw somes does running and a good scrape line. I didn't have a problem with it, he thanked me and I told him where I was at and if he needed help with dragging one out to come get me and I would be more that happy to help him. I went on. That's the the way I feel like every hunter should treat each hunter he meets.


----------



## JTinGA (Jan 25, 2009)

You can really tell the guys on here that are quality individuals.And unfortunately there are some that should post which WMAs they are going to be hosting their mid-morning "deer drives". I anticipate hunting the great GA WMA's with you deer hunters that pass down a heritage of respect and sportsmanship next year.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jan 27, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> You can really tell the guys on here that are quality individuals.And unfortunately there are some that should post which WMAs they are going to be hosting their mid-morning "deer drives". I anticipate hunting the great GA WMA's with you deer hunters that pass down a heritage of respect and sportsmanship next year.



You can also tell who likes to tell other people what they can and cant do. Like others have said .... On public land anything goes. Thats why we hunt it. Its sort of like the frontier out there. If you want to be told when and where you can hunt,  fork the $$$$ over and join a club!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 27, 2009)

FerrisBueller said:


> . Its sort of like the frontier out there. If you want to be told when and where you can hunt,  fork the $$$$ over and join a club!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 27, 2009)

well sometimes when you are at an area first and someone else has been hunting that area they leave stands or hsve stands there and its not that easy to go hunt another area if you dont have another stand but i was at joe kurtz and had some no respect hunters walk in on me i shined light whisted they just kept on like who cares i said ok i heard them climbing a tree about 300 yards from me i waited till they got settled and just unloaded on a big whiteoak climb down and said thank ya boys i just killed a big en lol not the right thing to do but it made my feel good killed a big 7 pointer next day in another area


----------



## Scoutman (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a simple rule on wma's first in, last out. If I have anyone near me,I am not far enough in.If truck at my spot I have others to go to. I don't like anyone to see me come or go.Hunted 40 plus times this year and had one guy walk up on me,STALKING with his bow! Asked him if he has any luck, he say's no but I've been doing it the last 3 years with no luck! Imagine that! Some people can't see the forest for the trees but they have the passion so hunt on brothers just hopefully not near me.


----------



## Jighead (Jan 27, 2009)

Scoutman said:


> I have a simple rule on wma's first in, last out. If I have anyone near me,I am not far enough in.If truck at my spot I have others to go to. I don't like anyone to see me come or go.Hunted 40 plus times this year and had one guy walk up on me,STALKING with his bow! Asked him if he has any luck, he say's no but I've been doing it the last 3 years with no luck! Imagine that! Some people can't see the forest for the trees but they have the passion so hunt on brothers just hopefully not near me.



Couldn't have said it better


----------



## JTinGA (Jan 27, 2009)

This year at Big Lazar, I sat in a holler between two dirt roads and watched atvs come by all morning and saw 5 bucks chasing during the same time. Its aggravating but truly those guys are hurting themselves as much as anybody. Why spend the money, take the time and exert the effort just to cruise and walk around during what most consider "prime time"?!


----------



## meherg (Jan 27, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> This year at Big Lazar, I sat in a holler between two dirt roads and watched atvs come by all morning and saw 5 bucks chasing during the same time. Its aggravating but truly those guys are hurting themselves as much as anybody. Why spend the money, take the time and exert the effort just to cruise and walk around during what most consider "prime time"?!



at big lazer  no way i havent seen a deer yet there


----------



## NoOne (Jan 28, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> This year at Big Lazar, I sat in a holler between two dirt roads and watched atvs come by all morning and saw 5 bucks chasing during the same time. Its aggravating but truly those guys are hurting themselves as much as anybody. Why spend the money, take the time and exert the effort just to cruise and walk around during what most consider "prime time"?!



Because that is what THEY want to do. Just like YOU want to do your thing, THEY what to do their thing. The thing YOU have to do is worry about YOU and let THEM worry about themselves.


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 28, 2009)

I've seen some really very beautiful land on WMA's, and I've seen a lot of trash that folks leave behind. Makes me mad as, well, you know what I mean !  Folks walk'n through don't bother me as much as folks destroying the land, that's what riles my feathers. Heck, I've killed deer that have followed, (back tracked) folks through the woods before. It's public land, we all share in what ever happens there. I won't say a word if they stroll accross my hunting spot, I will however give them you know what for throwing trash down  or "tagging" trees though. Every once in a while the expereinced hunter will faulter on someone's spot, most of the times it's the inexpereinced hunter that does it. If the're good folks, they'll learn, if the're not, you'll learn, that's just the way WMA's are. I will say though, I don't give one care for the new "proposed" fees the state has in mind for the WMA stamps. Why charge hunters more then horse ridders or bird watchers. After all gentlemen, we are responsible for what they have now. That my freinds, is what we really need to be conversing here about. Not some novice, walking through our 50 yards off of the beat'n trail stand !
 How about that ?
Everyone already has an alarm clock. Ours has already went off, can you hear it ?


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jan 28, 2009)

Currahee said:


> Because that is what THEY want to do. Just like YOU want to do your thing, THEY what to do their thing. The thing YOU have to do is worry about YOU and let THEM worry about themselves.




Right on!!!!!!


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jan 28, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> This year at Big Lazar, I sat in a holler between two dirt roads and watched atvs come by all morning and saw 5 bucks chasing during the same time. Its aggravating but truly those guys are hurting themselves as much as anybody. Why spend the money, take the time and exert the effort just to cruise and walk around during what most consider "prime time"?!



Stop telling folks what to do.


----------



## JTinGA (Jan 28, 2009)

FerrisBueller said:


> Stop telling folks what to do.



HAHA Im not telling anyone what to do... Sounds like you got your feathers ruffled...I bet I know what time you get in the woods.


----------



## JTinGA (Jan 28, 2009)

You and ole Currahee are sure sensitive...if your scared of the dark I can assure you theres nothing out there, but hunters already in their stands. HAHAHAHAHAHA ROFL


----------



## NoOne (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not senitive at all and I do get in before daylight when hunting. But I've been hunting long enough to know people have the right to hunt the way they want to. I have no problem with anyone hunting when they want. That's their business and none of mine. The only one with a problem around here seems to be you not getting your way. Some people like to stalk and hunt. Should they quit because of you? I don't think so. I think you need to learn how to adapt or hunt somewhere else.


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 29, 2009)

My worst walk on experience was Turkey hunting WMa. I had a TOM strutting up a long field straight toward me. NO ONE else WAS CALLING.. and at 80 yards from me.. Someone else Shoots him for me. This Guy jumps up grabs the bird an runs off.. yells Thanks over his shoulder.. I carry a pistol now, for those rare occasions.


----------



## NoOne (Jan 29, 2009)

Cpt_Ahab_86 said:


> My worst walk on experience was Turkey hunting WMa. I had a TOM strutting up a long field straight toward me. NO ONE else WAS CALLING.. and at 80 yards from me.. Someone else Shoots him for me. This Guy jumps up grabs the bird an runs off.. yells Thanks over his shoulder.. I carry a pistol now, for those rare occasions.



Well what the guy done was kind of low down but he did nothing illegal that I can see. On the other hand if you shoot at someone or shoot someone for something like that you will end up doing a lot of prison time.


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 29, 2009)

Illegal or Not, That type of behavior is the only thing I can see anyone having a problem with. If you hunt WMA you should expect to see someone else, other hunters, otherwise there is a problem. If your having a problem with people showing up just after daylight.. use that wonderful time you have alone to go further into the woods. STOP complaining about people walking through and learn to accept it. I have like many here watched someone walk through and then not 5 minutes later a deer come through. PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING!!


----------



## NoOne (Jan 29, 2009)

Cpt_Ahab_86 said:


> Illegal or Not, That type of behavior is the only thing I can see anyone having a problem with. If you hunt WMA you should expect to see someone else, other hunters, otherwise there is a problem. If your having a problem with people showing up just after daylight.. use that wonderful time you have alone to go further into the woods. STOP complaining about people walking through and learn to accept it. I have like many here watched someone walk through and then not 5 minutes later a deer come through. PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING!!



I agree with you but the guy was perfectly legal. I've probably rattled deer in that someone else has shot several times while hunting. I know it has happened because I have been hunting with a buddy and have rattled them by him.


----------



## jrguess (Jan 29, 2009)

wow I hate to read things like this on the forum of a bunch of guys with some of the same loves of life. I understand that hunting a wma you may have people come under your stand or walk by you to gat to there spots. All that is good but to say either way that any hunter should get in the woods is wrong. But if you do come into the woods at whtever time please show respect. You dont have to be disrespectful to anyone no matter what time you get in the woods.  We all hunt these places together and i love to hunt them but if i cant goet there at daylight or whatever dosnt mean i shouldnt hunt. But come on guys be respectful. Dont do anything to anyone that you wouldnt want me to do to you. Im sure if you want to hunt you dont want nobody to go scouting around your stand. But its not my place to tell you how to hunt. But please respect each other when we hunt wma and it could be a good experince for all of us. Maybe we could be discussing how well we did on our last wma hunt.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 29, 2009)

jrguess said:


> wow I hate to read things like this on the forum of a bunch of guys with some of the same loves of life. I understand that hunting a wma you may have people come under your stand or walk by you to gat to there spots. All that is good but to say either way that any hunter should get in the woods is wrong. But if you do come into the woods at whtever time please show respect. You dont have to be disrespectful to anyone no matter what time you get in the woods.  We all hunt these places together and i love to hunt them but if i cant goet there at daylight or whatever dosnt mean i shouldnt hunt. But come on guys be respectful. Dont do anything to anyone that you wouldnt want me to do to you. Im sure if you want to hunt you dont want nobody to go scouting around your stand. But its not my place to tell you how to hunt. But please respect each other when we hunt wma and it could be a good experince for all of us. Maybe we could be discussing how well we did on our last wma hunt.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 29, 2009)

*If you hunt WMA's or state land*

#1 Expect to see other people hunting and walking fairly close to where you might be hunting.
#2 Learn to put the movement of other people to your advantage.
#3 Expect to stay in the woods all day, this way when others go to lunch they may move the game to you.
#4 Try to get into the woods before daylight to capitalize on the movement of those who arrive late.
#5 Learn not to be a road hunter (do ot set-up too close to raods).
#6 Get deeper into the woods (try 1 mile or more - sure its a long drag, but thats where the bigger ones will be).
#7 Don't hunt the power lines (it's against the law) and other hunters use the power lines as a location marker and commonly keep it in sight when stalk hunting or trying to get back to their trucks.
I'm not here to preach. I think I have made my point of using common sense.


----------



## JTinGA (Jan 30, 2009)

The keyword in all this is RESPECT. I agree with all you guys, that folks can hunt whatever time they want. Its just the issue of RESPECT for others in the woods. I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## JTinGA (Jan 30, 2009)

O and one other thing, As sportsman we do not traditionally hold to what is legal as our standard but rather what is ETHICAL. A lot of things are legal in hunting but not ethical. Not talking to anyone here specifically, just in general. I think we can all agree with that as well.


----------



## Model 11 (Jan 30, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> The keyword in all this is RESPECT. I agree with all you guys, that folks can hunt whatever time they want. Its just the issue of RESPECT for others in the woods. I think we can all agree on that.



Amen brother, I knew you d come around sooner than later.


----------

